# Gear advice : Rod Vault



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Ok Folls I’ve ordered a new suv and will probably get a basket rack for the top and was thinking about mounting a rod vault to it. 
my questions :
1. Has anyone seen a rod vault mounted to a roof basket?
2. Are the rod vaults functional and worth the price?
I like the idea of staying strung up and ready to go. 
any info will be appreciated.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

How big is the SUV? I could fit strung up 9' rods inside the roof contour of my Jeep Grand Cherokee, couple of strategically placed paracords acted as rod racks. Definitely don't want to leave any strung up rods inside a vehicle in the summer, it's really bad for fly lines. I've heard that the Rod Vaults have a history of baking flylines as well. YMMV


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Following. Always thought these were cool, but concerned about theft here in NOLA. I've had success with various paracord/clothes rod/ ratcheting cargo rod (harbor freight) setups in SUVs, wagons, and my current truck with a camper shell.


----------



## Jcd0818 (Feb 22, 2021)

I just got an Ultimate Rod Case, very pleased with the quality.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Ok Folls I’ve ordered a new suv and will probably get a basket rack for the top and was thinking about mounting a rod vault to it.
> my questions :
> 1. Has anyone seen a rod vault mounted to a roof basket?
> 2. Are the rod vaults functional and worth the price?
> ...


There’s nothing that signals “expensive gear located inside “ than a rod vault!


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Got mine from Denver Outfitters a long time ago. Fit all of my 5-8wt rod/reels no issue and I usually end up keeping my stake out pole up there too. My 11wt and the Tibor mounted to it dont fit though, tube is too small for the last guide and the reels is too large in diameter. Love this thing for a little peace of mind over having my rods sitting in my gunnel holders.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry, forgot to mention, its a clamp style mount. So if your basket has a tubular frame it will mount just fine.

Also of note, upon searching for this, I think Thule bought this design out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> There’s nothing that signals “expensive gear located inside “ than a rod vault!


I can’t tolerate your nonsense much more.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The Fin said:


> There’s nothing that signals “expensive gear located inside “ than a rod vault!


Or a sticker on the outside of the truck like "this vehicle protected by Glock"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Or a sticker on the outside of the truck like "this vehicle protected by Glock"


He’s a liberal, probably scared of guns.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep, very common for people to mount rod vaults to roof baskets/roof systems. When I went to Colorado last month, both of our guides had them mounted to their roof baskets. One on a 4Runner, one on a Tacoma. The Tacoma had a true roof storage system (Prinsu) though, not a raised basket. Easy to mount to either, though.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a rod vault and love it for a couple of reasons. When traveling out west, my rods are already rigged and we can stop anytime and be out fishing in a matter of minutes. Then when traveling with the skiff, like someone mentioned, if I stop somewhere I don't have rods sitting in the gunnels of my skiff.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes they get mounted on baskets.

_*IF*_, you have any rough roads in your future, use some loctite on the mounting bolts....the entire rod carriers have been known to dismount the vehicle at full speed.

I've owned several (RiverSmith, Titan/DenverOutfitters, etc) and have chosen to no longer use a rod vault of any sort. They work well for some people, and aren't a perfect fit for others.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Ok Folls I’ve ordered a new suv and will probably get a basket rack for the top and was thinking about mounting a rod vault to it.
> my questions :
> 1. Has anyone seen a rod vault mounted to a roof basket?
> 2. Are the rod vaults functional and worth the price?
> ...


I have the denver outfitters one. Id sell it cause i dont use it. Depends on where youre located.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Rocksteady1 said:


> I have the denver outfitters one. Id sell it cause i dont use it. Depends on where youre located.


Where are you located?


----------



## Flyguy33 (Oct 31, 2021)

I don’t see the yakima double haul mentioned too often on here but I have one and have been happy with it. The advantages I see with it is that it is made of powder coated steel instead of aluminum like the other offerings. Of course this will make it slightly heavier but it’s not too bad. Also, your reels will sit horizontal instead of vertical inside of it, I feel like maybe that keeps some relief on your rod, might be completely negligible though.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Gets really hot in those things.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

The Fin said:


> There’s nothing that signals “expensive gear located inside “ than a rod vault!


I’ve seen some creative setups made from conduit holders that say “contractor” more than “target,” although with today’s material prices a thief may be disappointed in a few 8wts instead of copper tubing…


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Jcd0818 said:


> I just got an Ultimate Rod Case, very pleased with the quality.


I've got a URC as well, the eight-rod saltwater box. Like it.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Where are you located?


North Carolina


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I've got the River Quiver from Riversmith. I like the build/quality quite well but I wish that I had the 4banger instead of the 2 banger. I just wanted to be sure that I still had room to throw my paddleboard up top so I went with the 2.


----------



## POA (12 mo ago)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Ok Folls I’ve ordered a new suv and will probably get a basket rack for the top and was thinking about mounting a rod vault to it.
> my questions :
> 1. Has anyone seen a rod vault mounted to a roof basket?
> 2. Are the rod vaults functional and worth the price?
> ...


I just order the thule 4 rod vault and basket plus yakima conventional rod vault for the other side for my 4 runner. Think I'm going to like it


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Ok Folls I’ve ordered a new suv and will probably get a basket rack for the top and was thinking about mounting a rod vault to it.
> my questions :
> 1. Has anyone seen a rod vault mounted to a roof basket?
> 2. Are the rod vaults functional and worth the price?
> ...


I don't have experience with the rod vaults, but there is a lot of good info in this thread. I'm sure you're already familiar with these, but I'll vote for the racks/cords that mount up against the headliner if you can fit them. Keeps the gear away from prying eyes, and you can hold many more rods if that's something that matters to you. They range from simple bungee-style, to ones like this that actually bolt to the grab handle mounts. 










Another (simpler) option is to just leave the rods strung up but break them down into 2 pieces and throw them in one of those carry cases with room for the reels. This is what my buddy does and he loves it. Just pull it out and attach one ferrule, and it's ready to go. No sweat to leave the fly on, you just get used to an easy routine of how much slack to put in or take out when you're breaking the rod down.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I love those ceiling mounts. 
not sure if a 9’ rod will fit inside.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have one on my Tacoma and love it. It does fit my 10wt and 11wt. The 11 is a tight fit, mostly the largest guide, but it squeezes in. Just don't leave rods in there for too long or they'll get some rust if you put them in wet. lol


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

mavdog32 said:


> Got mine from Denver Outfitters a long time ago. Fit all of my 5-8wt rod/reels no issue and I usually end up keeping my stake out pole up there too. My 11wt and the Tibor mounted to it dont fit though, tube is too small for the last guide and the reels is too large in diameter. Love this thing for a little peace of mind over having my rods sitting in my gunnel holders.
> 
> 
> View attachment 194364
> ...


Nice set up.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Check out Big Sky Rod Box (BSRB Six Pack Fly Rod Carrier — Big Sky Rod Box). Great customer service and a superior product in my opinion. It always concerned my sliding the rods in tip first, but they solved that with the Big Sky.


----------

